# Aimless thoughts II -Strange but true.



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Did you know:

There is no egg in an eggplant.
No ham in hamburger.
English muffins weren't invented in England nor French fries in France.
Sweet meats are candies, while sweetbreads are meat and not sweet.
Boxing rings are square.
Guinea pigs are neither from Guinea nor a pig.
And finally quicksand really can be slow..

Just thought you should know - in case of there being a test later....


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

And we park in a driveway and drive on a parkway.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

And we park in a driveway and drive on a parkway.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

And fifty percent of humans are of below average intelligence.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

83.7 Percent of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

IT could be said that 50 per cent of the practicing physicians finished in the lower half of their class. But the brightest go into research so that would skew the figures to *more* than 50 per cent.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

"Just because you saw it on the internet, doesn't mean it's true."
- Abraham Lincoln


----------

